# Audio drivers won't install



## marcusbrute (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a _Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi XtremeGamer Fatal1ty_ sound card and an _ASUS M2N32-SLI Deluxe/Wireless Edition_ motherboard and my OS is _Windows Vista_. I have tried to install the audio drivers for both the sound card and the motherboard. With the Creative drivers I have received the following error:


> Setup Is Unable To Detect A Supported Product On Your System...


 With the ASUS driver the error was:


> The audio driver files do not support your computer hardware...


I have taken several attempts to make the drivers install but so far have had no luck.

I tried installing the "youp-pax" creative drivers but received the same error as before.
I even tried doing a fresh install of vista and installing the drivers directly afterward but they still won't install.
Honestly, by now I don't care which driver gets installed as long as can get sound. Please, please, help me.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Uninstall any audio drivers and programs you can see in Control Panels Programs & Features. Then go into Device Manager, and right-click on both cards, or anything with a yellow warning sign, exclamation or question mark, and select Uninstall.
Switch off the pc.
Take the Fatal1ty card out, restart, let Vista run for a few minutes and then install your motherboard soundcard drivers.
Restart and check your sounds are working.
Switch off again.
Install the new card, start the pc and install the drivers as per the instructions in it's set-up guide.


----------



## marcusbrute (Jul 5, 2008)

Neither card was listed in Device Manager, but I tried taking the card out and installing the motherboard audio drivers but still got the same error.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Marcus,
Was there no "unknown devices" or question/exclamation marks in Device Manager?

Have you looked in your BIOS Setup to check HD Audio is not disabled or set to AC97?
Has your Onboard Sound ever worked?

Is this the driver you are installing, "SoundMAX Audio Driver V6.10.1.6110 WHQL for Windows 32bit Vista"?


----------



## marcusbrute (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you very much for your help. I figured out what I was doing wrong and got the sound to work.


----------

